# Latex mask - removing a crease



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok ... can anybody tell me if there is way to remove a "wrinkle/crease" in a latex face mask ? Its not a very serious one , but .. sure does affect the looks of the mask enough for my planned use . ( animated via RC servos )
This crease is located on the right side of the mask , running from the neck area , up to the hairline area above the ear . 
I was gonna just simply take the wifes blow dryer to it and see if I couldn't simply heat it up to remove the crease , but , figured I'd better ask first , before possibly ruining a very good looking and costly mask .


Any help ?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

HolyTerror said:


> ...I as gonna just simply take the wifes blow dryer to it and see if I couldn't simply heat it up to remove the crease...


That was the first thing I thought of too. Do you have a wig head or something you can set it up on? Maybe you could clip some weight to it to help hold the shape as it cools?


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Use a hairdryer on high and blow it inside the mask, this inflates it and the heat helps remove the creases. The best thing though is NEVER fold rubber masks, stuff them with plastic bags to maintain shape.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I would call the manufacturer to find out what kind of latex they used including which additives they put in. From the research I've done, this will affect whether or not you can reheat it.


----------

